
A MIT Crash Course on Hacker Tools - fiberbrb
https://www.i-programmer.info/news/90-tools/12668-a-mit-crash-course-on-hacker-tools.html
======
hhs
There's also a thread on Hacker News by the creators of this MIT series here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19078281](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19078281)

